# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mẹo ăn uống khi du lịch Châu Âu

## Meoluoi9x

*Đừng quên những mẹo nhỏ sau nếu bạn muốn ăn uống tiết kiệm và an toàn ở Châu Âu!

1. Người ăn kiêng cần nhớ!*

Khi đi du lịch Châu Âu, nếu bạn là một người ăn kiêng, và không ăn rau, bạn phải giải thích vô cùng rõ ràng với người bồi bàn trong nhà hàng hay người bán hàng trên đường phố. 

Người Châu Âu thường cho rằng từ “vegetarian” mà chúng ta thường hiểu là người ăn kiêng, chỉ có nghĩa là “không ăn thịt đỏ” hay “không ăn quá nhiều thịt” chứ không phải là tuyệt đối không có thịt!

*2. Cẩn thận khi lựa chọn món ăn Ý!*

Món ăn Ý nổi tiếng thế giới vì ngon và hợp khẩu vị. Tuy nhiên, để tránh chọn phải những món, hay những cửa hàng quá đắt đỏ, hãy chú ý một số từ tiếng Ý và bạn sẽ tránh đặt mình vào những tình thế khó xử. Những từ như: Osteria, trattoria, pizzeria là những từ chỉ các quán ăn giá rẻ mà bạn nên quan tâm.

Nếu muốn ăn pizza giá siêu rẻ, đừng quên ghé qua các cửa hàng Pizza rustica. Ở đây, bạn có thể mua pizza theo cân.


*3. Quán bar trong các trường đại học, tại sao không?*

Có một mẹo mà ít khách du lịch biết đến, đó là nếm thử các món ngon trong các quán bar hay căng tin trong khuôn viên các trường đại học ở Châu Âu. Các món ăn này thường rẻ hơn rất nhiều và khá phong phú. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể vào cửa khá tự do và không ai kiểm tra xem bạn có đúng là sinh viên hay không.

Ở các quán bar này, bạn có thể gặp được những người nói tiếng Anh tốt và khá cởi mở, sẵn sàng giúp đỡ khi bạn cần.

*4. Menu cho khách du lịch*

Menu cho khách du lịch là một từ khá phổ biến trong các nhà hàng, quán bar ở Châu Âu. Đây là một thực đơn dành cho những ai thích “xê dịch” mà không tốn quá nhiều tiền.


Những thực đơn này thường bao gồm 3 món cơ bản, đặc trưng địa phương nếu bạn đang phân vân không biết chọn món gì.

*5. Thử rượu ở Châu Âu? Đáng cân nhắc!*

Ở hầu hết các nhà hàng Châu Âu, giá đồ uống sẽ khiến bạn ăn mất ngon. Nếu bạn không phải fan cuồng nhiệt của các món rượu Châu Âu, hãy gọi một ly nước khoáng.


Làm động tác vặn nắp một chiếc chai nếu bạn không biết ngôn ngữ địa phương, và bất cứ bồi bàn nào cũng biết phải mang cho bạn thứ nước uống tinh khiết nhất.

*6. Cẩn trọng với những mặt hàng không niêm yết giá*

Tốt nhất là bạn nên mua đồ ăn tại những cửa hàng, siêu thị, hay quầy bán hàng ngoài chợ có niêm yết giá rõ ràng. Hầu hết các quầy hàng không niêm yết giá có 2 mức giá: giá cho người bản xứ và giá cho bạn – những khách du lịch dễ bị lừa.

*7. Chỉ nhưng không sờ*


Dù là ở chợ trời hay trong siêu thị, những người Châu Âu cũng cho rằng dùng tay trần để chạm vào thực phẩm là bất lịch sự. Hãy lấy găng tay nilong trong các máy kê gần quầy hoa quả, hoặc chỉ để người bán hàng lấy cho bạn.

_Theo afamily_

----------

